# US Clemson class destroyer questions



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

I want to start building a Clemson class destroyer, also known as a 4-stack or flush deck destroyer. Theses were post WWI destroyers.


















Has anyone made a kit for these or is there a close kit that could be converted. I really don't want to do an entire scratchbuilt project. scale isn't that big of a deal but I'd prefer bigger than 1/700 if possible.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

All I could find were Wickes class kits:

http://www.commanderseries.com/pages/Decatur.htm

http://www.yankeemodelworks.com/35005_ward.htm

These might be close enough - The problem is resin tends to be expensive...


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks :thumbsup:

the wickes looks close enough government work.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

There is a classic old Revell kit of a 4-stack destroyer in 1/240, issued most recently as the USS Ward: 

http://www.modelshipgallery.com/gallery/dd/dd-139/240-tw/dd139-index.html

The kit is out of production but still shows up on e-bay from time to time. I have a finished model (in pieces!) in a box somewhere...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revel Germanyl just reissued the Ward aka the HMS Campbeltown. Its the same kit and does not represent the Campbeltown as she looked for the St. Nazaire raid. The kit acutally has US decals as well. Nice kit although the real ship had steel decks but the kit has wood planking. For a very old model its still quite nice. It came out in the late 50s or early 60s...

Airfix has a 1/600 HMS Campbleton in their World War II destroyer series. Its actually not set up for St. Nazaire which is lucky if you want just a plain destroyer.

I think Airfix sell also an ex Mirage four stacker in 1/400 or 1/600?

Blue Jacket had a wood kit in 1/96...


----------

